
A Natural History of Beer - diodorus
https://inference-review.com/article/divine-medicine#When:09:30:00Z
======
jubjubbird
This, and the recent megathread about children, made me think of Tom Robbins'
B Is For Beer book, it's the natural history of beer, kids version. Rereading
it now with the third kid-something a little different than the usual kids
fare.

